# Hartville T-tracks vs Rockler T-tracks



## mprzybylski (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello all,
This is my first post in the forums so please be gentle 

I've been looking at t-tracks to build a drill press table and other various things and noticed there is a pretty significant price difference in t-tracks offered by rockler vs the ones offered by Hartville tools. Does anyone have any experience with the hartville tracks and see any issue with buying the more economical ones versus the rockler track? Thanks in advance for any help offered.

Matt


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

If you are building your own systems and have ready access to things you will need such as carriage bolts and knobs with the proper thread, by all means use the less expensive t traks. Just don't expect Rockler of Kregg hold downs and feather boards to just fit in them. You'll need to make changes so that they will fit, or make your own devices.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Rockler (maybe others) has a slightly larger size - maybe 1/16th. I had some hold downs that didn't fit my Woodpecker tracks. You will want to pay attention to what you get or stick with one brand - or plan on modifications.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

mprzybylski said:


> Hello all,
> This is my first post in the forums so please be gentle
> 
> I've been looking at t-tracks to build a drill press table and other various things and noticed there is a pretty significant price difference in t-tracks offered by rockler vs the ones offered by Hartville tools. Does anyone have any experience with the hartville tracks and see any issue with buying the more economical ones versus the rockler track? Thanks in advance for any help offered.
> ...



If you are going to the stores, take a micrometer with you to check and compare differences in height and width, wall thicknesses.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 7, 2011)

got it, thanks for the replies gentlemen.


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

I live just down the road from hartville tool and I love visiting there they have some great products feel free to buy their stuff it's high quality and really great I use them all the time and I made my own drill press table using their stuff they are the same quality as any aluminum t track they fit the same as all the rest to if you don't like their stuff they are amazing with their customer service about returns


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

The drill press table I built has tee tracks and slots providing multiple clamping options and dust collection for sanding operations. Works great. Shop Notes plan Issue #94.

Good luck with your build.
Mike


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I've run into at least 3 different size t-tracks. Hartville's flavor accepts 1/4" hardware, Rockler's uses 5/16" hardware and MLCS uses 3/8" hardware. I'm sure there are many more sizes but those are just what I have run into from the various WW vendors. Peachtree's subdivision, ttrackusa.com carries both the mini, 1/4", hardware and heavy duty, 3/8", hardware versions. Incra and Woodcraft is all 1/4". Rockler is the only one I know of that ships 5/16". :smile:


----------

